# Looking For A Rbp Breeding Guide



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

Just wondering if there's a guide here that can answer these questions,

-Water temp
-Age of P's before they'll even attempt to breed (or size)

As for tending for the eggs/fry I've found lots of info on that, but never really anything on water temp/age or how to spark the breeding.

My 6p's are still very young, 1.5years max, my single oldest is at least 3years. 3 of my young ones seemed to par off to the side of the tank where they never really go and their colors have gotten very dark black/purple on their upper bodies.... I still think they're way to young to even try but I don't have a clue so I was hoping I could get some info.

Right now my water temp is 77ish.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

HGI said:


> Just wondering if there's a guide here that can answer these questions,
> 
> -Water temp
> -Age of P's before they'll even attempt to breed (or size)
> ...


Temp varies. water changes with colder (abit colder then tank water) are generally recomended

P's can breed at about 1 year or 6" though some may not breed until a few years later.

Your p's are of breeding size so it is possible. Look and listen (i can easily hear them moving gravel) for gravel being moved and them digging a pit.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Everything you want or need to spawn rbp is in the breeding section. GL


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

I have sand rather than gravel and being hearing impaired is going to cross out any listen tips lol








All of my p's have been acting a little strange(different) over the last month,

The smallest guy stays in the middle about 2inch below the water level, I'm guessing he's getting a weird vibe off the rest and just wants to stay out of the way.

The largest stays dead center at the bottom and chases everyone that comes close

3 that are the darkest in color hang in this one area, 1 of those 3 stays in the very back corner at the bottom and the sand dose seem to be moved a little bit under this driftwood where the one hangs out.

1 stays above the driftwood that the 3 mentioned above are (these 4 are pretty much all the same size, and from time to time they all play/dance/attack the one that's hanging under the drift area)

the last 1 has taken over the far 1/4 of the tank...

Maybe they're just growing up and establishing their territories, I'm not sure, Wish I had a camera to record a video cause they really have been acting really different in a matter of a day.

As for temp, I'm reading that 80's is where most people are having their luck...So I'm going to guess to bring my temp up to the low 80's then when I do a water change add water that is cooler than the tank water and see what happens.


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

my buddies ps would get almost black in color when they spawned and your ps sound like it and are of age you may wake up to eggs in the near future.


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

They will pretty much just do it on their own. Everything is here in the breeding section. 
A tip: change water with cooler water. Watch for friskiness, color change to darker colors, and nest building. If you see these activities, you will most likely see some eggs soon thereafter. 
Regarding temp, my breeding tank is at 76-78 all the time. I think this is a good temp range for spawning. Good luck.


----------



## jayscollision (Apr 11, 2010)

I have 3 breeding pairs in the same tank that spawn every 5 days like clockwork. It's all water temp, if you bump up your water to 82-84 degrees they will go nuts. water changes and all that sh*t is unnecessary. Temp Temp Temp.


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

My tank temp is at 78 right now, though I've been told by someone to starve them for 5 days then feed them as much as they will eat on the 6th day then do a huge water change on the 7th day and sometimes this will trigger spawning. They're on day #2 right now so if this doesn't work then I'll bump the temp up a few degrees and give that a try.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Don't forget about peat.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Most captive rbp require nothing more than being mature & comfortable in their tank. Rbp have spawned in cooler temps, higher temps, water changes, no water changes. Most important thing is making them comfortable. Some fish will be harder to get started than others in which case its finding what triggers your fish. Wheather its higher temp, higher temp with cooler waterchanges, plants,added oxygen, dark tank, new tank ect ect.


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

Outside weather also affects them, must be barometric pressure or something.

I can tell when a rain storm is coming, 3 days prior to a storm they all turn black,
And a few start digging nests.


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

Well yesterday was their 5th day with out food and I fed them as much as they would eat (like 2lbs of halibut). Did a 50-60% water change early this morning and filled it up with water 4 degrees cooler than their tank water. In conclusion they're for sure not showing any signs of mating but they are for sure a heck of a lot more active and friendly than they normally are so I guess the attempt wasn't a total lost. I'm going to give it another attempt at the 5 day with no feedings and see what happens threw out this week attempt.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

A series of cooler/cold water changes, not just one at the end of a 5day fast.


----------

